# Is this a scam?



## 1927 (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks too good to be true, so i guess it must be a scam, whatcha all think.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2055886969.html


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate to say it but it might be...I just moved from a part of Connecticut (Fairfield county) that is actually listed in the NYC section of Craigslist, and my experiences with Craigslist NYC were so bizarre. There would be these ads (for room rentals & such) that seemed so real, down to the photos and descriptions of the places, and the other people who lived there; but many turned out to be a scam. The scam is usually that they're trying to get you to give your information to do a "credit check" on you (though a 3rd party)...I don't know what information they ask you for if do agree, I always sent emails saying I would be glad to undergo a credit check after meeting them and seeing the place! To which they of course never responded, or responded to say they made a mistake and the place was actually taken. The others simply never responded to my emails, which may mean that they were scams too, simply there to collect valid email addresses or something. I ended up seeing a total of 1 actual room for rent in several weeks of searching. 

 My point is just be very careful. You are overseas, so they will probably want some kind of deposit. I don't think I would risk it personally.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 13, 2010)

I should also mention that the main thing all the scam ads had in common was that despite how realistic the ads seemed, what they were offering seemed a bit "too good to be true"


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 13, 2010)

IMO, the email address they provided seems to be the nail in the coffin for a scam. That type of name seems phony - I mean, anyone reputable, or at least serious about selling a "prime" piece of real estate, wouldn't really be using "rentalbiz73" and a 'free' email service. If it were me, I'd use something serious (no number afterwards) and my ISP extention. 

The other thing that caught my eye - cats and dogs are okay, and look what they wrote: 


> •cats are OK - purrr
> •dogs are OK - wooof


I mean, that in itself - who does that if they wanted to run (or rent) a business? That's like taking the piss out of the whole ad. 

Craigslist, like Miss Caphat stated, can be full of scams. Too many people are providing such great things on the sight and it ends up taking your identity. There have been reports where people look at these types of adverts and think it's too good to be true, send the money, go to move in (or spend a night) and it ends up being a homeless shelter or an abandoned building. That's not to say that it's all bad. I know a guy who found his current apartment on Craigslist. He's a month to month tenant, but doesn't mind. He's got enough room for just himself (not that he needs anything bigger). It's a nice place - suits him. He found his furniture on the site as well - and that was all free too. So there are honest folks on there. It just takes time to weed them out from the rest.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 13, 2010)

exactly..and good spotting of the cats and dogs thing! 

Craigslist is generally pretty good, and I haven't had many issues using Boston or New Hampshire craigslist, but for the bigger cities, I would be very careful!


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was working in Boston, I found that job via Boston CL. It was a posting for a job in Cambridge, but come to find out thru talking with the poster, it was a staffing firm, based in town. They actually put me in a great job for 6 months. If it wasn't a temporary assignment (among another main issue), I'd most likely still be at that job. That was 4 years ago. I miss it, but it had some set backs that weren't for me. So yea, Craigslist can be pretty profitable if you're able to get thru the scams and can figure it all out.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059918170.html Question answered methinks!

Edited cos I posted a completely diiferent link!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2010)

abe11825 said:


> IMO, the email address they provided seems to be the nail in the coffin for a scam. That type of name seems phony - I mean, anyone reputable, or at least serious about selling a "prime" piece of real estate, wouldn't really be using "rentalbiz73" and a 'free' email service. If it were me, I'd use something serious (no number afterwards) and my ISP extention.
> 
> The other thing that caught my eye - cats and dogs are okay, and look what they wrote:
> 
> ...


 
Using that criteria for sussing out a bad email address I have deduced that mots ads on Craigslist are scammers.

Also found these two ads, http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059901618.html , http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059843733.html. Look at the pics and those two apartments are one and the same!


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Using that criteria for sussing out a bad email address I have deduced that mots ads on Craigslist are scammers.
> 
> Also found these two ads, http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059901618.html , http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059843733.html. Look at the pics and those two apartments are one and the same!



that first link in the new ads - "It is near Times Square as well as close to Times Square". One or the other... come on. 
the second link in the new ads - "Plentiful windows highlight your gorgeous South and West views of Times Square, the Hudson River, cruise ships and peaceful sunsets. light your gorgeous South and West views of Times Square, the Hudson River, cruise ships and peaceful sunsets."  you said that in the first line, no need to repeat it in the second line.


Yea- fresh coat of paint and different IKEA crap and voila: you got yourself a different apartment. 

both new ads used free email services again. Not that I'm bashing the use of them, but honestly, you're paying for an internet provider, no? Doesn't matter if it's Roadrunner, Cox, Comcast, AT&T, what have you. But Yahoo and Rocketmail are free. What are you hiding? Oh yeah, _a scam_. If you want to not use your real email, most providers let you have more then one address (multiple people in the house or what have you), so utilise that - have your main email, and then use the same provider with a different account. That way it looks more legit. That's just my opinion.

Don't get me wrong, 1927. I'm not trying to tell you all adverts are bad on that site. Use your best judgement - you never know it it's a real deal. That link you posted about the person explaining scammers has a point regarding doormen and high rises, as well as the too low a price for a high end neighbourhood. If you know someone round that area, definitely ask them for an opinion (another good point). 

Good luck in this research you're doing


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2010)

Craigslist is mostly reliable and if you managed to spot that was a scam then you're unlikely to be taken in by the handful you come across there. But honestly, New Yorkers use Craigslist for everything. It's dependable so long as you're not gullible.


----------



## funkydita (Nov 15, 2010)

I just stayed in NYC using roomorama.com.  They take a booking fee but also manage the transaction and guarantee your money.  I wouldn't do craigslist personally, I know people who've turned up to no apartment.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^ That's why you've got to be careful. There are reports about showing up (and having already paid) to no apartment.

inflatable jesus is right - if you managed to spot a scam, you're unlikely to be taken in by it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 15, 2010)

1927 said:


> Using that criteria for sussing out a bad email address I have deduced that mots ads on Craigslist are scammers.
> 
> Also found these two ads, http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059901618.html , http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/2059843733.html. Look at the pics and those two apartments are one and the same!


 
well, they did list it twice in a row! seems like scammers enjoy repeating themselves for some reason. 

Oh, and also during my time of a million scams in the NYC craigslist, another thing I noticed was that when I copied and pasted the ad into my email (I do that to help me remember which ad is which) many of them revealed hidden text at the end  of the ad, which only showed up when you selected it. Usually it was just garbeldygook, like "increasing persephone hearing aid transfixed momentarily beast cake 761 for London wheel" 

 very spooky!


----------



## mhendo (Nov 21, 2010)

abe11825 said:


> The other thing that caught my eye - cats and dogs are okay, and look what they wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the "purrr" and "woof" are standard for Craigslist ads. If you're renting your place, the Craigslist form that you fill out has two checkboxes at the bottom, one for cats and one for dogs. If you check those boxes, Craigslist automatically puts the "purrr" and "wooof" in there. The person placing the ad has no control over this. It's just one of Craiglist's little idiosyncrasies.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 21, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Actually, the "purrr" and "woof" are standard for Craigslist ads. If you're renting your place, the Craigslist form that you fill out has two checkboxes at the bottom, one for cats and one for dogs. If you check those boxes, Craigslist automatically puts the "purrr" and "wooof" in there. The person placing the ad has no control over this. It's just one of Craiglist's little idiosyncrasies.


 

Really? Hmm... that's so weird. I didn't know that because, obviously, I don't post for aparments / rooms. Good to know it's not a total scam on that part.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2010)

wow, I had totally misunderstood. I thought your point was that there was no way that a beautiful place like that would allow guests to bring random pets. I mean, why would they? Pets could cause damages, add to the clean-up time, and make it so anyone who's allergic would not be able to stay there. 
That's just one apartment and you'd think they'd want to keep it that condition. 

yes, the purr and woof thing is standard, as annoying as it is.


----------

